# need an enclosure for my in-ceiling speaks



## yelis300 (Nov 9, 2010)

as the title says, im looking for a way to get my in ceiling surround speakers to sound better and i wondered if anybody knew of any universal type enclosures i could put up in my ceiling to make them sound better. or could i just cut a strip of some insulation and throw it over top of them, i dont know?


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Not sure what you are looking for, but maybe this will work (you could add some damping material inside if you wish - you may need to if your speakers were designed to have an open back):

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=242-862


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I'll bet those would do the trick if some dampining material was added to them so they sound solid, good find.:T


----------



## Duckyspawn (Dec 31, 2010)

Or you could buy a bucket at home depot and add dampening material to it. Same effect but cheaper


----------



## yelis300 (Nov 9, 2010)

thanks, i didnt know they sold those. that should work fine. :T


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Never thought about the bucket idea. Would they resonate, even with damping material? A simple MDF box would work also, but the one at PE is not too expensive and made of steel. Nice to have options.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

If it were me and using any of the ideas i would use some sort of Dynamat type material that should tame crazy sounds the enclosure might add. The MDF box i would leave be as it probly won't effect the sound like using metal or plastic may.:T


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

^^^ Agreed! I use Dynamat on all our cars (doors, floorboard, trunk bottom-lid-sides, etc.), really helps a lot with metal surfaces. Great material!!!


----------



## Duckyspawn (Dec 31, 2010)

The bucket works great with dampening material. I am getting ready to do it myself and know an installer that did it at his home.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

So a question on the bucket, how do you seal it since there are no flanges to screw down? Do you just use silicon caulking (that can create a pretty strong bond, but I wonder how it will hold with the extreme temperature changes that can occur in some attics - I know that our attic here in Albuquerque will hit over 150F in the summer and below freezing in the winter).


----------



## Duckyspawn (Dec 31, 2010)

I would think silicone caulking would work well.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Duckyspawn said:


> I would think silicone caulking would work well.


I agree or maybe some sort of PL product or liquid nails type product.:T


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

I'll have to keep the bucket idea in mind for future installs, seems like a great idea.


----------



## yelis300 (Nov 9, 2010)

well the metal ones from PE i think will do me fine, i didnt think about the dynomat so ill probably get some of that as well. i cant use a bucket (5gal) because of space issues. does the dynomat reflect sound or absorb it or what? reduce vibrations? im asking because the speakers are approx 10-15 ft away from my furnace and im hoping to reduce/remove any of that noise from getting into my speakers. ive got a hard ceiling in my basement and ive got lots of "noise" bouncing around where all that space is between the floor joists.


----------



## kruxter (Apr 26, 2008)

Put dynomat on the inside and outside of the metal box.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Dynamat will reduce resonances and deaden the enclosure and should also tame any sounds from entering or exiting the enclosure.


----------



## yelis300 (Nov 9, 2010)

kruxter said:


> Put dynomat on the inside and outside of the metal box.


:T



bambino said:


> Dynamat will reduce resonances and deaden the enclosure and should also tame any sounds from entering or exiting the enclosure.


:T

Thanks for the help fellas, im gonna get-er-dun.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

No problem thats why we're all here, be sure to let us know how they turn out.:T


----------

